# 2011 Cruze and P0597 engine code



## acejavelin (May 24, 2014)

So having my new 2011 Cruze since January of 2012, it has basically been flawless since day one until last fall when I went out of warranty... starting about 2 weeks & 1000 miles after the warranty expired I started getting random Check Engine light with a code of P0597. It would come on, then go out at random, sometimes a few times a day, sometimes not for weeks, just extremely random, but most times it was on the electric cooling fan would be on full tilt as well... I thought it had gone away because for the last month I had not seen it once, but it seems now that I hit 45K miles and am planning on a 2500 mile road trip in two weeks, it has reared it's ugly head again almost constantly for 2 days.

The vehicle does not over-heat at all, warms up normally, and I have only had to add about a quart of coolant total over 45,000 miles.

I have Google'd and seen some discussion on this code, and with varying resolutions... I am seeing people say to replace the "sensor", the electronic thermostat, and/or the thermostat housing. Are these all in one unit, or is it actually 3 different parts, and do they all really need to be replaced?

I called the local Chevy dealers, and was told by both it is most likely the electronic thermostat, with one quoting me $250 and the other $290 for the thermostat and labor to replace it, does this seem reasonable?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

its covered under your 100k/5year water pump needs replacement also


----------



## acejavelin (May 24, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> its covered under your 100k/5year water pump needs replacement also


Really, those things are covered under the powertrain warranty!?!? 

Guess I will have to call the dealer and talk to them... is replacing the water pump a mandatory thing, or are you just suggesting to be cautious?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

The dealer usually replaces both per GM. And yes should be the same as the 1.4


----------



## acejavelin (May 24, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> The dealer usually replaces both per GM. And yes should be the same as the 1.4


Thank you for the information, I will contact the dealer tomorrow.

EDIT: Do you have a GM technical bulletin number or other documentation reference stating this? The only reason I ask is the dealership I bought the car from has been less than helpful with the few issues I have had with this vehicle, it would be nice to go to them with somekind of reference material.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

#10399A.........Thermostat Sticks Open
PI0721B.........Coolant Leak at thermostat-to-head mating surface; check for rolled seals; replace seals only.
PI0740..........Cruze Coolant Odor; vapor leak thru hood to plenum seal (old PIP5005).
PI0762D.........Coolant Leak at Water Pump; replace water pump & gasket, replace engine mount bolts.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there acejavelin,

Were you able to get in contact with your dealership regarding your concern? If not we will be glad to contact them on your behalf. Please feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage and dealership name if the extra assistance is needed. Also, if you have any other questions or concerns please don't hesitate to ask. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

acejavelin said:


> Thank you for the information, I will contact the dealer tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: Do you have a GM technical bulletin number or other documentation reference stating this? The only reason I ask is the dealership I bought the car from has been less than helpful with the few issues I have had with this vehicle, it would be nice to go to them with somekind of reference material.


You won't need it. They'll scan for the code and know what it is. 2 hour job at most depending on how busy they are. And it is covered, just had mine done.

If you get a run around, let them know you're getting gm involved and get with customer care here.


----------



## acejavelin (May 24, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there acejavelin,
> 
> Were you able to get in contact with your dealership regarding your concern? If not we will be glad to contact them on your behalf. Please feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage and dealership name if the extra assistance is needed. Also, if you have any other questions or concerns please don't hesitate to ask. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Thank you... I am taking it in in just a few minutes actually, if I need additional assistance I will let you know.


----------



## acejavelin (May 24, 2014)

Dealer just called me... They diagnosed it and said it is the thermostat with a heater in it is bad and shorting out, causing the engine light and diagnostic code, and it it is not covered under the powertrain warranty and will cost approximately $450 to repair. Does this sound correct? 

I really need the car to be working well over the next few weeks so I gave them the go ahead to do the repair, really didn't need a big bill right before a 2 week road trip but better ahead of time then well on the road I guess.

EDIT: I guess it was covered under warranty, they just coded it wrong and when I questioned it they quickly took took care of it and covered it under the powertrain warranty... I asked about the water pump and other things and told them the stuff listed above and they said they were fine and did not need to be done.

The exact work done was:

A C/S that the SES is on and off, advise

4032810 - Engine Coolant Thermostat Replacement
4274/W94

1 55578419 (S) Thermostat
1 25189205 (S) Seal

Found DTC P0597 Thermostat Heater Performance, performed diag and found thermostat heater open, replaced thermostat, filled with coolant, cleared code and rechecked OK


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

No it really doesn't sound right it should still be covered under the 5year did they say why it is shorting out? Did they find a leak?


----------



## acejavelin (May 24, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> No it really doesn't sound right it should still be covered under the 5year did they say why it is shorting out? Did they find a leak?


It was covered, I updated my last post, it was the thermostat...

They found no leak, and over 45k miles I have only had to add about a quart of antifreeze total.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad everything worked out. I still find it iffy that the thermostat housing wouldn't be covered. I'd look into another dealer since I have a feeling you'll have issues with them in the future.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello acejavelin,

Thank you for updating the thread after hearing back from your dealership. I apologize for any dissatisfaction due to the outcome of your situation. If you would like to further discuss your situation, please feel free to send us a private message. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## acejavelin (May 24, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello acejavelin,
> 
> Thank you for updating the thread after hearing back from your dealership. I apologize for any dissatisfaction due to the outcome of your situation. If you would like to further discuss your situation, please feel free to send us a private message.
> 
> ...


Thank you, but I feel this issue has been resolved and that the dealership just made an honest mistake saying it was not covered under warranty originally and when I asked about it they quickly verified and resolved the issue, covered the repair and parts under the powertrain warranty and so far everything appears to working perfectly. I am happy with the outcome.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi acejavelin,

You are welcome. I am glad to hear you resolved this with your dealership and everything appears to be working properly with your vehicle. If additional concerns or questions arise, don't hesitate to reach out to us. 

Regards, 

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cdmannix (Aug 11, 2015)

Kristen, I am having this same issue and am going to be bringing it into Jennings Chevrolet in Glenview, IL. Is this thermostat covered under the powertrain warranty like many on this forum are saying. Any help would be very much appreciated. 
Thanks You,
Chris


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cdmannix said:


> Kristen, I am having this same issue and am going to be bringing it into Jennings Chevrolet in Glenview, IL. Is this thermostat covered under the powertrain warranty like many on this forum are saying. Any help would be very much appreciated.
> Thanks You,
> Chris


Chris,

The water pump on the 1.4T Cruze is warranted for 150,000 miles/10 years and the thermostat is warranted for 100,000 miles/5 years. Water pump is a special extended warranty. Thermostat is part of the power train warranty.


----------



## LadyT (Apr 2, 2016)

I just took mine in for the same P0597 code.. Hopefully they can fix her up for me by tomorrow


----------

